# Wattles.....cute or not?



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Being extremely new to the Goat World I had no idea what wattles were. I would always see people talking about them on here but for some dumb reason I always ASSUMED that it had to do with the way they walked....LOL. I looked up what they were today, and for some reason I dont find them cute at all! Is it just me?! I ALWAYS see people talking about how cute they are and how some people prefer them.......idk....i just dont like them....LOL


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Everyone has preferences I think they can be cute, but honestly I prefer goats without them. I think it is all just a matter of taste. They are functional though, so please never amputate them. Not saying you would just please don't.


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

NubianFan said:


> Everyone has preferences I think they can be cute, but honestly I prefer goats without them. I think it is all just a matter of taste. They are functional though, so please never amputate them. Not saying you would just please don't.


Wait....what are there function??


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I prefer goats without wattles, that's just my preference


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Personally, I really don't care. Wattles are cute, but they can mess up the nice, clean neck of a show animal and make them look less dairy, as well as provide chew-toys for other goats. On the other hand, they can be absolutely adorable, and some people say that goats who have wattles are healthier. Of course, this has not been proven


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

They help a goat stay cooler. Not that a goat without them isn't going to be as healthy but it isn't a good idea to amputate them from a goat that does.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I love wattles!!!...


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

I would never amputate them! That just seems cruel!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

I prefer a goat with no wattles but I have several with wattles. I still love them just the same. Ijust think the ones with out them look better. When my wether was born he had huge wattles, he had to grow into them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The only draw back on wattles are wattle cysts...and even if you remove the wattles they can still get a cyst, but in 9+ years I have only had one case with a cyst...also if it grows other then the neck...like on the ear, side of face or chin lol..those can be hard to explain lol..i too think it is cruel to ambutate a wattle and unnecessary...

I enjoy loving on all my goats and the ones who have wattles love to have their rubbed ...I think of them as natural jewelry : )


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't like wattles, they're just ugly skin tags to me. It takes away from their necks sometimes. I don't have any goats with wattles, but I've heard they are difficult when shaving. 
I believe there has been cases where a goat will have only one wattle or will have it in a rather bizarre place as well?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have one goat with wattles and they look cute on her. I could take them or leave them.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

^ Vineck Farm, yes, that can most certainly happen, I have had a buckling that had one wattle-on his leg! His sister had two wattles.

Myself, I don't feel that it is cruel to remove wattles when the animal is only a few days old. If you use a sharp scalpel and do it quickly and cleanly, they might not even feel more than a prick. I know that on two of my kids this year, I removed them at five hours old and there was no blood-they healed with no scar.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

At first I did not like them, thought eww, but the more pictures I see they are growing on me, now I do kind of like them and see the cute!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

thegoatgirl said:


> Myself, I don't feel that it is cruel to remove wattles when the animal is only a few days old. If you use a sharp scalpel and do it quickly and cleanly, they might not even feel more than a prick. I know that on two of my kids this year, I removed them at five hours old and there was no blood-they healed with no scar.


Agreed, I've helped a friend do once, they just sat there, no screaming and no bleeding...I was super surprised to say the the least! lol


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I love them... I have a kinder buck that passes his wattles down. I also have 2 oberhasli doelings with them, I'm hoping they will pass them down to their kids since my ober buck doesn't have them. I just think it ads character.. However only 2 out of my 6 does have them


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 28, 2014)

Why would you shave a goat unless they have lice or something or do you shave for the summer???


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I prefer no wattles. If the goat is really nice I can overlook it but it seems to still bother me. I would rather not have them.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I don't care for wattles. None of our goats have them, and, honestly, I'd like to keep it that way. However, if the perfect goat came along, but had wattles, I'd probably just get used to them.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I like wattles. In fact when "goat shopping", I tried to find a goat that had them! 

I personally think wattles look best on saanens. They just seem to fit that breed, IMO.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

janeen128- If the wattles are dominant, then they should pass them on. My former buck, King, had wattles, and he threw them 95% of the time for me. Some were the longer type, and some were the little buttons


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I guess wattles are like ears..you either like them with them or without them lol...I like my goats with wattles and without ears lol...


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Wattles are so cute! I wish all goats had them


Sent from my iPhone
MoKa Farms, Lisbon Maine


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Either with or without, doesn't matter to me, as long as they are in the correct place...that is, somewhere in the lower throat area. Of our 13 goats, we have 2 Nubian wethers that have wattles, very cute on them. Wattles are not a "make or break the deal" concern.

Now, I have to add, wattles NOT in the correct place are a turn off for me. If I had a kid born with wattles in a weird place, I would probably remove them at birth.


----------



## MedsHomestead (Jun 16, 2014)

I had a ND doe (Maudine) who had waddles up under her ears - she looked like she was wearing dangling earrings! Waddles can be cute - but I don't prefer them...


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Cute, if they've got 'em...I don't remove them and I don't glue false ones on. C'mon, how are these not elegant ornaments? A lot more flattering than the tattoo ink!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I love wattles but only two of my does have them and they are in the cull herd so I guess I do without for a while.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I *LOVE* wattles !!!! They are sooooooo adorable 
My first ever baby Hallie has them and she looks too adorable for words !
She is a LaMancha BTW


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wattles are awesome!!!


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I'm pretty neutral about them. They seemed weird to me at first but I've decided that they're okay as long as they are symmetrical. None of mine have them, though, and I'm fine with that.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Now is she just adorable or what ?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Some people like them, some people don't. I'm not sure how effective at cooling they actually are either. I personally don't like them at all, but of course have a few in my herd. Hehe. One of my best bucks has them. :roll: :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Has he passed them on ? Just curious if the babies inherited it.

I have a Saanen cross with them and she looks darling with wattles.
It was the only way i was able to tell them apart when i first got them , lol. It is a personal preference


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Trickyroo said:


> Has he passed them on ? Just curious if the babies inherited it.


He throws them about 50/50. Usually if I have twins in a litter sired by him, one has them and one doesn't.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

When I first got into goats, I disliked wattles and lamanchas. Extra skin, no ears.....totally weird! Now I have 4 lamanchas and one has wattles. Lol


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Now is she just adorable or what ?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

That is the best picture laura promise to post it as soon as i need to see something extra cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Will do ^^  This cutie is now with Skyla  She is the ultimate in wattle cuteness IMO


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

JAR702 said:


> Why would you shave a goat unless they have lice or something or do you shave for the summer???


Ill have to shave mine twice a year! Look at my avatar, this was 3-4 months old! Oliver now has 6 inch long mohair! Some shave for shows as well.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

She is cute but that look is the best! Its like she is trying to show off tne cuteness!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh she is something else , believe me ! And that's exactly what she is doing , lolol. Boy was she a sassy little baby , lolol. She still is too


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I keep glancing at the updates to this thread on my phone and every time I look, I initially think it says, "Waffles...cute or not?" I guess waffles can be kinda cute :lol:


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I like my waffles below the lowwer throat too!


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

I have a Pygora doe that only has one wattle.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I think wattles are adorable. We just bought two new goats and they have wattles! The first in our herd! 








Yesterday when we were on the way to look at these goats, my husband says, 
"Tell me again why we're looking at more goats. What's so good about these that makes you want to see them?"

I started rattling off things like breeding, price, color, "never hurts to just look." Then I mentioned, "And they have wattles."

He sits up suddenly in his seat and exclaims, "Oh boy! NOW I'm excited!!"


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

He knows what he likes  :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
I would ride that train for as long as you can , lol. Any new goats you want must have wattles :hi5:


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I have never particularly cared for wattles... but SOME goats are cute with them, from what I've seen. I may get to see this in person soon, as the buck I used this year has wattles. Unfortunately, I dont get to keep anyone this year (which is a shame because I think I'm gonna get some nice color)... but I'm thinking babies with wattles (and potential blue eyes) are gonna be awful adorable!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Forgot to mention that she is one beautiful lady Damfino 
She is adorable  Is this one of the goats you went to look at , did you get her ?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I wish all my goats had them. None of them do. Someday I will find some well bred does and a buck with wattles so I can have them in my herd.


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

Jdillio1988 said:


> I looked up what they were today, and for some reason I dont find them cute at all! Is it just me?! I ALWAYS see people talking about how cute they are and how some people prefer them.......idk....i just dont like them....LOL


You need to see them in person to decide. Pictures just don't do them justice. You won't believe how adorable and soft and angelic they really are! Lol When I first saw LaManchas in photos I thought no way I'd ever want a weird goat like that. Then I met some and those little elf ears are just the coolest ears ever. 
And I'd love to have some born with wattles in random places!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I think they're absolutely adorable, but my best friend hates them. She "removes" them from her kids by snipping them off!


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Both of my goats have them. And Laverne's are not symmetrical! Lol she has ine teeny tiny one and a dangly one! Haha. I thought they were weird at first but now I am pretty much impartial. Wattles or no wattles. Doesn't matter.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Forgot to mention that she is one beautiful lady Damfino
> She is adorable  Is this one of the goats you went to look at , did you get her ?


Thank you! Yes, this is one of the ones we looked at and bought. Once we saw her (and her sister) and their pink noses and cute wattles, how could we resist?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I WANT waddles on my pack boys. Time and again the cooling system works on the traveling goat. My waddled boys can hike much further in hot weather and come in cooler and less dehydrated.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

^ why not keep them horned for the same reason of cooling?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Damfino said:


> Thank you! Yes, this is one of the ones we looked at and bought. Once we saw her (and her sister) and their pink noses and cute wattles, how could we resist?


There is no fighting it , lol. Once you take the trip to go see them , and you fall for them , its a done deal :hi5: Congrats on your new babies 
I love the on in the picture , she is really pretty , does her sister look like her ?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think babies with wattles are cute....adults I wouldn't care one way or another....I have boers so none in my herd. But I do like odd ball things. I saw a doe that looked total full boer and she had wattles. I thought that was cool but not enough to pay their price lol. But again I like different my dream goat that I want is a doe that looks boer with the nice deep red coloring on the head and no ears. I've yet to get it out of my lamanchas 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

I think wattles are ADORABLE!!!  Our first goat had wattles--we weren't expecting it , but she is sooo pretty, and now I wish we had more goats with wattles!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> I think babies with wattles are cute....adults I wouldn't care one way or another....I have boers so none in my herd. But I do like odd ball things. I saw a doe that looked total full boer and she had wattles. I thought that was cool but not enough to pay their price lol. But again I like different my dream goat that I want is a doe that looks boer with the nice deep red coloring on the head and no ears. I've yet to get it out of my lamanchas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


This is my Boer/LaMancha cross Jenni  No wattles , but still adorable , lol
I would love for her to have wattles though :-D


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^ YES!!!! That is what I want! The two laboers I have are real light headed the one looks white till you get up close to her. The one did have a little buckling that looked like your hen I but he died at a day old and ever since she has always gave ears  this year I did give up on getting a read head and tried for a dapple lamancha since I've never seen one and got one  so back to wanting a traditional laboer 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my they are adorable ! Just look at those spots and ears !!!
Reminds me of my Pebbles with those spots , lolol.
What a cutie !


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

JAR702 said:


> Why would you shave a goat unless they have lice or something or do you shave for the summer???


If you show goats (we show dairy goats for 4-H), then they have to be shaved so the judge can see their body shape and conformation. It's a pain for us, but the goats really don't seem to mind - it means lots of treats for them!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> There is no fighting it , lol. Once you take the trip to go see them , and you fall for them , its a done deal :hi5: Congrats on your new babies
> I love the on in the picture , she is really pretty , does her sister look like her ?


Yeah, my husband took one look and fell in love (he's dragging his feet about selling any of this year's babies too). It's hard not to fall in love with goats for $160/pair--that's less than sale barn prices around here. The sister is a different color, but both are pretty, and both have wattles.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh nice ! The Wattle Sisters  They are both really cute !


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

I only have one goat with a wattle (yes I said a as in one). I don't mind them I'm just worried when I'm shaving that I might accidentally cut them off! Are you even suppose to shave wattles!? It actually took me a while to get used to having a goat with one... You know they are actually a dominant trait. So if you don't like them you better not breed any of your goats to goats with wattles!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## VillageCreek (Aug 17, 2014)

It's kind of cute when the babies try to suck on them, but I honestly prefer a wattless goat... is that even a word, wattless?


----------

